# Took my son to the range



## Jim (Mar 6, 2013)

He was happy shooting his 22 rifle, but then I asked if he wanted to shoot my M&P 9c............

Check out the finger control. Atta boy, like father like son. :LOL2: 

[youtube]1LIKxPieByI[/youtube]


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 6, 2013)

That's the way to do it dad. Get them out in the field.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't wait until my boys are old enough to shoot. My wife bow and gun hunts with me. She loves to shoot and has actually beaten me on the 3d range:roll:


----------



## Brine (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome =D> 

I've held that gun and it's quite comfortable in the hand.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 6, 2013)

Great. They're almost never too young to start learning about proper gun safety and it's nice that he's old enough to go out and shoot with you.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't wait til my daughter is old enough!


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good deal! It's never too early to teach kids how to handle firearms in a safe and proficient manner.

Here's a couple of me with my dad, from a long time ago:


Shooting a Ruger Bearcat 22 LR single action






Remington Nylon 66 22 LR


----------



## JMichael (Mar 7, 2013)

PSG-1 said:


> Remington Nylon 66 22 LR


Wouldn't you love to have a warehouse full of those today. Amazing how they've gone up in price. My brother had one when we were young and that thing wouldn't jam no mater how much dirt and abuse he heaped on it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Nylon 66 really was an innovative gun for its time, the entire receiver was made from #66 Nylon, also known as "Delrin" This was LONG before they ever came out with the Glock.


If I had a dime for every round of 22 I shot in that gun, and my little Browning BAR .22, I'd be retired on an island somewhere!

Mine saw enough rounds over the years that some parts have worn. It still shoots, but it tends to slam-fire when loaded, and that is dangerous. I've taken it apart and cleaned it, hoping that would fix the problem, but obviously, it's something besides dirt, like worn hammer/sear engagement surfaces.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 4, 2013)

Jim said:


> He was happy shooting his 22 rifle, but then I asked if he wanted to shoot my M&P 9c............
> 
> Check out the finger control. Atta boy, like father like son. :LOL2:
> 
> [youtube]1LIKxPieByI[/youtube]




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Awesome


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome. Can't wait to get my nephew into the guns!


----------

